

Lulu is stealing the user information from 500M+ Facebook users - ericgibbons1
http://qz.com/94574/fellas-facebook-is-allowing-your-profiles-to-be-used-for-this-new-hot-or-not-app/
And somehow received funding for being so good at it.
======
vijayr
Disgusting (if the story is true). I suppose we shouldn't be surprised in a
world where everything is a commodity. So why not make humans also a
commodity? Rate their brain, body parts, behavior - even those who are not
public figures and worse, without their knowledge or consent.

------
mooism2
You're naive if you think women don't have these conversations face-to-face,
without men's knowledge or consent.

The differences here are the anonymity of the comments (making it harder to
assess them for truth), and the wider distribution (in time, across different
social groups).

